

CSS Front-end Frameworks Comparison - Ashuu
http://usablica.github.io/front-end-frameworks/compare.html

======
babby
This site has been shown here several times over the last few year(s), and it
still looks pretty useless. No UI improvements, no Stylus frameworks, no
framework size or mention of stuff like CSS resets.

It's pretty useless considering the fact that most of all frameworks already
will work with the modern browsers, and thus why would anyone begin their
selection based off of browser compatibility? I will say that knowing whether
it's open source, and whether it's responsive-ready is nice.

At the very least a preview picture for each framework's common elements would
make this kind site useful.

------
ollysb
Being able to filter by browser requirements would be useful, i.e. I need
IE8+, what can I use?

edit: here's a filter for IE8+

    
    
        jQuery(".parent").filter(function(){ return $('.ie', this).data("version") > 8 }).hide()

------
yesimahuman
Shameless plug, but we've been working on a very mobile focused framework and
UI library called Ionic which some people might find interesting (also uses
AngularJS): [http://ionicframework.com/new/](http://ionicframework.com/new/)

------
Bahamut
It's missing multiple frameworks. I didn't see
[http://gumbyframework.com](http://gumbyframework.com) or [http://semantic-
ui.com](http://semantic-ui.com).

~~~
mgkimsal
"Gumby" is there on the page, just not called "gumbyframework"

~~~
Bahamut
Somehow I missed that - I blame being sick :)

------
bjrnjs
I would like to see the total size of each framework in this list as well, it
would be beneficial when comparing front end frameworks.

------
ksatirli
I'm missing Pure ([http://purecss.io/](http://purecss.io/)) in this list. Was
it excluded because of the lack of directly included JS?

------
dkannan
would be nice to see [http://susy.oddbird.net/](http://susy.oddbird.net/) and
[http://topcoat.io/](http://topcoat.io/) as well

~~~
fny
It's simple enough to make an addition. It's a Github repo
([https://github.com/usablica/front-end-
frameworks/](https://github.com/usablica/front-end-frameworks/)) after all.

